
OpenAudible – desktop application for downloading&managing Audible audiobooks - paulcarroty
https://github.com/openaudible/openaudible
======
tirthbodawala
Not working as expected for Ubuntu 19.04!

~~~
paulcarroty
Grab the logs and create issue on Github.

